# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood -

## UN7RX

,    ,       Kenwood   .        ,       .






			UN7RX:
		

			            ,  .   .       .

----------


## UN7RX

"   ",   ,   ,        . :Wink:

----------


## mike1963

> "   ",   ,   ,        .


       ...

----------

